# 870



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Millions of 870 owners can't be wrong. A shotgun, rifle and a 4-wheel drive. Is there anything else in life? Maybe. But, the rest is superfluous.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely can't go wrong there. I just picked up an old 1100 that has the original shiny finish that's chipped and forearm cracked. Gonna be a cool project. Post some pics when your done. Always like the older guns


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great addition.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I thought you were required to own at least 1 870. At least that's what dad always said! Got a 12 and 20


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nearly everyone I know either does or has owned at least one 870. Nice grab.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

used to have 2 of them

short, cheese cloth works great for applying tung oil

do a full length swipe down the wood with the grain,slightly overlapping each sweep

let dry,the lightly buff with xxxx steel wool,wipe off the dust and apply the next coat in the same direction as the last coat

15 coats and it will have a beautiful and long lasting finish,it will look like high end furniture

this is how i apply it to all of the self bows i make

works wonderfully,just love tung oil


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice. I need a new bird gun. I always just used my dad's as a kid. Tung oil will look awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My favorite shotgun...


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Short223 said:


> Tung oil coat # 5 went on this morning.


I do believe some pictures are in order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Boxerboxer said:


> I do believe some pictures are in order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Short223 said:


> It isn't finished yet. Good things take time.


Your piece, your call, but I love the journey as much as the destination.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Short223 said:


> Sorry, but I barely have enough time to do the project. Workin 50-60 hours a week, 2 kids, both in sports and band.....my schedule is a little hectic. I wish I could chronicle the work being done. I will definitely post a pic when it's done.


No need to apologize for anything. Asking for pictures was more about being excited about the project than actually needing pictures. Keep the good work at whatever pace you can. I'm in the same boat as far as time management goes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks great to me !!!! nice job


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

gotta love how multiple coats of tung oil makes wood look

nice job


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice job indeed but you didn't have to move the couch to get the pic. !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great job Short, it looks good! Now your done with that, you better get painting the baseboards...????.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Great job Short, it looks good! Now your done with that, you better get painting the baseboards....


OUCH !

The gun looks great short !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> OUCH !
> 
> The gun looks great short !


 What, my wife says I am good at giving orders...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Well done! Bring it tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

